# spam from forum



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2005)

:angry:  Has anyone else received this as being sent from rvusa forum?
 :angry: 
From:  "daillo11@yahoo.fr" <daillo11@yahoo.fr>  Add to Address Book 
Date: Tue, 13 Sep 2005 06:08:10 -0400 
To: "fulltimer03@yahoo.com" <fulltimer03@yahoo.com> 


Hello C Nash

You received the following message from: daill25 (daillo11@yahoo.fr)

At: http://www.rvusa.com/forum/main/

From:Serah Daillo
Abidjan-Cote d'Ivoire
West Africa.
Email:daillo11@yahoo.fr

Dear Respectfull One,

Compliments of the day.

Permit me to inform you of my desire of going into a business 
relationship with you.I got your contact through one of your site member and 
decided to contact you .
I must not hesitate to confide in you for this simple and sincere 
business.
I am Miss Serah Daillo ,22 years and the only child of late Mr and 
Mrs.Fernand Daillo . My father was a very wealthy gold and cocoa merchant 
based in Abidjan, the economic capital of Ivory Coast before he was 
poisoned to death by his business associates onone of their outing to 
discuss on a business trip.

When my mother died on the 21st October 1984, my father took me so 
special because I am motherless. before the death of my father on 29th 
November 2003 in a private hospital
here in Abidjan. He secretly called me on his bedside
and told me that he has a sum of USD3.2M(Three million
two hundred thousand US dollars) left in a suspence
account in a local bank here in Abidjan, that he used
my name as the next of kin in deposit of the fund.

Healso explained to me that it was because of this
wealth , that he was poisoned by his business
associates, that I should seek for a foreign partner
in a country of my choice where I will transfer this
money and use it for investment purpose,especially in
the area or real estate management.

Please,I am honourably seeking your assistance in the
following ways.
1) To help me to transfer this fund from the bank here
to your account in your country.
2) To serve as the guardian of this fund.
3) To make arrangement for me to come over to your
country to further my education .

Moreover, I am willing to offer you 15% of the total
sum as compensation for your effort/input after the
successful transfer of this fund to your norminated
account overseas. You made to see the success of this
possible transaction. Furthermore, you can indicate
your option towards assisting me as I believe that
this transaction would be concluded within seven ( 7)
working days you signify interest to assist me .please reply to my 
private email daillo11@yahoo.fr so that i can send my photo to you.

Anticipating to hear from you soon.

Thanks and God bless you.

Yours truely,
Miss Serah Daillo





       DeleteReplyForwardSpamMove... 
Previous | Next | Back to Messages Save Message Text  
Check MailCompose   Search MailSearch the Web  

Move Options 
[New Folder]
Inbox
McElroy
chase billing
e-bay
friends
good sam
miller racing
mountain directory
password
picture imaging
recipes
remco pump
storm
tax
toad brake
tractor
wal mart photo
Forward Options 
As Inline Text 
As Attachment 
Reply Options 
Reply To Sender 
Reply To Everyone 
Mail Shortcuts 
Check Mail Ctrl++C 
Compose Ctrl++P 
Folders Ctrl++F 
Advanced Search Ctrl++S 
Options 
Help Ctrl++H 
Address Book Shortcuts 
Add Contact 
Add Category 
Add List 
View Contacts 
View Lists 
Quickbuilder 
Import Contacts 
Synchronize 
Addresses Options 
Addresses Help 
Calendar Shortcuts 
Add Event 
Add Task 
Add Birthday 
Day 
Week 
Month 
Year 
Event List 
Reminders 
Tasks 
Sharing 
Synchronize 
Calendar Options 
Calendar Help 
Notepad Shortcuts 
Add Note 
Add Folder 
View Notes 
Notepad Options 
Notepad Help 
Advanced Search 
Advanced Search



Copyright Â© 1994-2005 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved. Terms of Service - Copyright/IP Policy - Guidelines - Ad Feedback
NOTICE: We collect personal information on this site.
To learn more about how we u


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 13, 2005)

spam from forum

I used to get these from time to time but never related to any RV forum. Over the last year I bet I got 8 of these. A few I forwarded to the FBI and State Police but never heard from them.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2005)

spam from forum

So Chelse, what you going to do with all that money? :bleh:


----------



## hertig (Sep 14, 2005)

spam from forum

sounds like a dual scam.  the first part is a classical attempt to get your bank information (to drain it) and the note also implies a fake marriage for immigration purposes...


----------



## Krazeehorse (Sep 14, 2005)

spam from forum

Send 'em your credit card number and PIN and they'll leave you alone :laugh: .


----------



## C Nash (Sep 14, 2005)

spam from forum

I have received these often but, never open just delete.  This one came as being sent from someone on the rvusa forum is the reason I opened it.

Shadow done ordered a 75 ft deisel pusher with the money I will be receiving and sending all on the forum a bonus since I received it through the forum.
 John, Boy, will they be supprised when they drain my bank account.  Still bury mine in the back yard :laugh: 

krazeehorse, will be sending them my credit card number along with the pin so they can pay ir off


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2005)

spam from forum

Chelse, your going to need a toad for that new deisel pusher. Make DL proud and get that new Dodge Mega Cab. They made the cab so big you can only get it with a 6' bed.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 15, 2005)

spam from forum

Good idea.   :bleh:


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 15, 2005)

spam from forum

Yup, Chelse, I got one like yours.  Just deleted it, but sent note to FORUM folks to see if they could stop this stuff.  Never got an answer.  If I am not  sure, I just delete them.  There are so many SCAM artists out there that it is really scary.  :8ball:


----------



## Old Forum Post (Sep 15, 2005)

spam from forum

Yes I received one too - the member that sent the email has been locked out of the forum.  It looks as if they emailed people one by one by clicking on their name and clicking "click here to send an email".  It doesn't seem as if anyone's information was compromised.

If spam email being sent directly from this forum becomes a problem, we will look into limiting or removing the ability to email other members.

Lee
RVUSA.com


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2005)

spam from forum

Thanks Lee :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2005)

spam from forum

Webmaster, maybe set up a PM (personal message) board. Say I want to send Chelse a note for his eyes only, next to his profile will be an icon for a pm. I tell Chelse thru a topic that I sent him a pm and he uses his password to retrieve it. No e-mail adress all done within the forum. Just a thought. Not sure how applicable this would be, just food for thought.


----------

